# GPU-Z not showing all GPU info (and incorrectly)



## bol bol (Feb 10, 2017)

I have a GTX 760 and there are a lot of missing information! What should I do to get all info shown on GPU-Z?   THANK YOU


----------



## rtwjunkie (Feb 10, 2017)

Where did you buy it? Even the info that is in there is not looked no right for a GTX 760.


----------



## MrGenius (Feb 10, 2017)

Very fishy. Kinda looks like another one of those cheap Chinese fakes.
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/is-this-a-fake-nvidia-geforce-gtx-750-ti.222471/

Where did you get it? How much did it cost? Got any pics?


----------



## bol bol (Feb 10, 2017)

I don't think the problem is in the actual card. I've downloaded GPU-Z on two hard drives and in one hard drive the right information is showing and in the other one its whole a different story


----------



## rtwjunkie (Feb 10, 2017)

If it was a 760 then the core clock should be around 900MHz IIRC.


----------



## bol bol (Feb 10, 2017)

rtwjunkie said:


> If it was a 760 then the core clock should be around 900MHz IIRC.


ok thanks great help


----------



## rtwjunkie (Feb 10, 2017)

bol bol said:


> ok thanks great help



Yeah, it actually is. It keeps you from chasing phantoms.

Move along folks, nothing to see here.


----------



## unclewebb (Feb 10, 2017)

It looks like you have the default Microsoft driver installed.  Head to Nvidia and download the latest driver for your card.  After that, GPU-Z will probably start working correctly.


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 10, 2017)

unclewebb said:


> It looks like you have the default Microsoft driver installed.  Head to Nvidia and download the latest driver for your card.  After that, GPU-Z will probably start working correctly.



Was just thinking exactly this.


----------



## bol bol (Feb 10, 2017)

unclewebb said:


> It looks like you have the default Microsoft driver installed.  Head to Nvidia and download the latest driver for your card.  After that, GPU-Z will probably start working correctly.


YES! It worked! Thank you! I didn't think about that because when I booted Windows on my first driver I did not have to go on Nvidia's website to download it. 

Actually, during the installation of Windows on my second driver (the one where GPU-Z wasn't working right), I shut down my PC manually during the part where the PC installs things and then restarts multiple times. And then when I restarted my PC, Windows had "finished" installation and I had to put my personal information for this driver (Name, Password, Network,etc.) and then Windows was activated. Could that mean that I didn't let the installation completely finish and some of the installation has not been installed, although Windows is working just fine right now?


----------



## kn00tcn (Feb 10, 2017)

the screenshot has aero disabled, you cant use aero without a gfx driver & the driver version in gpuz looks like a microsoft version

no gfx driver doesnt mean windows wont work, it means it's not gpu accelerated


----------



## Derek12 (Feb 10, 2017)

bol bol said:


> YES! It worked! Thank you! I didn't think about that because when I booted Windows on my first driver I did not have to go on Nvidia's website to download it.
> 
> Actually, during the installation of Windows on my second driver (the one where GPU-Z wasn't working right), I shut down my PC manually during the part where the PC installs things and then restarts multiple times. And then when I restarted my PC, Windows had "finished" installation and I had to put my personal information for this driver (Name, Password, Network,etc.) and then Windows was activated. Could that mean that I didn't let the installation completely finish and some of the installation has not been installed, although Windows is working just fine right now?


No it's because windows 7 won't recognize a GeForce 760. i.e doesn't have its full driver on its repositories so it only installs the generic standard VGA graphics adapter.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Feb 10, 2017)

Derek12 said:


> No it's because windows 7 won't recognize a GeForce 760. i.e doesn't have its full driver on its repositories so it only installs the generic standard VGA graphics adapter.



I'm curious where you got Windows 7 from. I have been over and over this thread, no Windows version do I see.


----------



## Caring1 (Feb 10, 2017)

rtwjunkie said:


> I'm curious where you got Windows 7 from. I have been over and over this thread, no Windows version do I see.


It's shown in the screenshot as driver version, Win7 /64


----------



## rtwjunkie (Feb 10, 2017)

Caring1 said:


> It's shown in the screenshot as driver version, Win7 /64


D'Oh!!!!! 

Blind as a bat while staring right at the screenshot.


----------



## Naki (Feb 15, 2017)

bol bol said:


> YES! It worked! Thank you! I didn't think about that because when I booted Windows on my first driver I did not have to go on Nvidia's website to download it.
> 
> Actually, during the installation of Windows on my second driver (the one where GPU-Z wasn't working right), I shut down my PC manually during the part where the PC installs things and then restarts multiple times. And then when I restarted my PC, Windows had "finished" installation and I had to put my personal information for this driver (Name, Password, Network,etc.) and then Windows was activated. Could that mean that I didn't let the installation completely finish and some of the installation has not been installed, although Windows is working just fine right now?


Screenshot of how "it worked", please?


----------

